# New Iron Man 3 kits from Dragon



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Check it out: http://www.scalemodelnews.com/2013/04/incoming-iron-man-3-figures-fly-in-from.html#more


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I saw these listed on Hobby Link Japan several days ago. I liked Dragon's Avengers kits so much that I went ahead and pre-ordered the Iron Man 3 kits.

Over on their Facebook page, Frank said "Maybe" to the question of whether or not Moebius would do any kits for IM3. However, one in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Just a little follow-up here. As the article spock62 posted says, Dragon had just announced its upcoming kits for Iron Man 3. Specifically, the Mark 42 and War Machine.




















Personally, that's as much as I would have hoped for at the time. However, Dragon had different plans. They've followed that announcement up with a new announcement for 3 additional kits! Iron Patriot, the Mark 17 (Heartbreaker) and the Mark 39 (Gemini)!!!






























For those of you keeping score at home, that's 5 new kits from Iron Man 3! I'm particularly stoked as the Gemini suit is my personal favorite from the movie. All I can say is that Dragon is kicking butt with their Marvel Movie license.

Yes, SUNGOD, they're not traditional styrene kits. Yes, SUNGOD, we know you hate any kit that's not styrene. Yes, SUNGOD, we know you wish Dragon and Pegasus would switch to styrene. I love styrene too, but sometimes, you got to take what you can get, and Dragon's Iron Man kit from their Avengers line is a particularly nice kit.

Am I hoping that Moebius will do some styrene Iron Man 3 kits? Of course! But right now, I have a great big man-crush on Dragon Models.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Just a little follow-up here. As the article spock62 posted says, Dragon had just announced its upcoming kits for Iron Man 3. Specifically, the Mark 42 and War Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Lol...............er thanks for that derric. The other Dragon Marvel kits are vinyl......but I think Dragons Iron Man *is* actually styrene isn't it?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wither their vinyl or styrene, be glad Dragon is making them, Moebius no longer will be.

On the Moebius Facebook page, someone asked if a new Ironman or Iron Patriot would be released. Frank replied: "Unfortunately our Marvel license has ended. Just not enough time in our schedule to keep up with the release scheduling Marvel would truly require for us to make it work."

So, if you want new Iron Man kits, Dragon is the only way to go for now.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Lol...............er thanks for that derric.


You're welcome!  



SUNGOD said:


> The other Dragon Marvel kits are vinyl......but I think Dragons Iron Man *is* actually styrene isn't it?


Actually, I'm not sure what it is. The material seems to be a hybrid, somewhere between styrene and vinyl. The parts trees look like a styrene kit, for the most part, but the material isn't as rigid as styrene.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

derric1968 said:


> Actually, I'm not sure what it is. The material seems to be a hybrid, somewhere between styrene and vinyl. The parts trees look like a styrene kit, for the most part, but the material isn't as rigid as styrene.


ABS then, like the Pegasus kits?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Kinda. But not quite. To me, the Pegasus ABS kits feel a whole lot like styrene. If I didn't know any better, I might not even notice the difference (until I tried to glue it with Testors tube glue, of course). The Dragon Iron Man kit is _almost_ the same, but it has just a bit more flex and softness to it. When I say softness, I mean the actual material, not the quality of the detail. The detail is quite nice!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually I think the material is Dragon Styrene which is used for the tracks on their tank kits.
It is slightly pliable but is able to be glued using traditional cements.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon has some proprietary plastics like DS (Dragon Styrene) which is a rubbery styrene. It is similar to vinyl but is gluable with model cement. They started doing some 1/35 figures in the stuff, as well as parts in some of their 1/700 ships. That didnt seem to go over real well and now they use it mostly for tank tracks.

I see Revell has an Ironman kit coming out too, along with Spiderman.


----------

